

Your Mac not using Leopard? Have an iPhone 4? Time to buy a new mac - d0ne
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/may/21/apple-upgrades-itunes-version

======
pedalpete
I think this is one of the challenges Apple is now facing with the 'it just
works' campaign.

When they were offering a smaller number of products to a smaller percentage
of the market, the number of people affected by issues like this was so small
it wouldn't show up as a problem.

Now with greater marketshare, these issues are becoming noticeable.

